# Gniit Or A Degree ?



## clmlbx (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi ,

I Want To Be A Software Engineer . I Was Having Look Around For That . So Got Gniit Or A College Degree . Gniit = Degree , How Is It Comparing To A Degree . Gniit Is Also Degree Course And Not A Certificate Course .

So Is This Worth Doing ? 

Does Gniit Has The Value Of Degree . ?

What Is Response Of Company's Against Gniitians.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

my dear friend,still companies seek a degree holder irrespective of his/her knowledge.go for a degree course.


----------



## anandk (Jul 28, 2007)

DEGREE first.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Jul 28, 2007)

Even if u planninh to do GNIIT Degree is Required ...


----------



## slugger (Jul 28, 2007)

i kno an engg-dropout, GNIIT-(un)trained workin as a data-entry operator
[now in a call center]

wat ever u wan2 do in India u gotta have a College Degree

do GNIIT [if u want]
but at least geat a degree
B.A (English) wud also do [but do it from a decent uni]
[den ud b a milton-spoutin coder]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2007)

Degree ... GNIIT is not a degree.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 28, 2007)

Naturally its gotta be a degree man, GNIIT is very costly anyway. You study hard get in a good college in BE/BTech.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

what about so called(no offense) Amity university or apple university??do their degrees actually valid 
btwn i know many with degree but knows nothing but scrathc!ng  while many polytechnic/diploma or experienced are way better!


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 28, 2007)

GNIIT Is A Degree Course ( Source = Niit Centre )


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2007)

Hell with GNIIT ..Get ur DEGREE first


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> GNIIT Is A Degree Course ( Source = Niit Centre )



Degree will be given by registered universities. Please correct me if I am wrong.  , I dont think NIIT is a registered university.


----------



## slugger (Jul 28, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> GNIIT Is A Degree Course ( Source = Niit Centre )



1 niitwalla told me durin my 10th holz dat most niitians r workin in cos like *Microsoft*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> 1 niitwalla told me durin my 10th holz dat most niitians r workin in cos like *Microsoft*



Yes.A true word from a typical NIIT salesman


----------

